# Stumped on new piano music.



## Aggro (Apr 23, 2014)

So, I don't know what to play next! I mostly do video game covers and things like that. Anyone got some cool ideas for a new cover?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 23, 2014)

If you like video game covers, if you haven't already played this one, try my all time favourite piece of music ever, Chai Kingdom from Super Mario Land 1.

It sounds so gorgeous on piano:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7N2avZymY


----------

